# rod holder for the garage



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone make up their own rod holder for storing rods and reels in their garage?I cleaned out my garage yesterday and decided that I need to come up with a cheap diy rod and reel holder,I`am thinking vertical storage on one wall rather than laying them across a few hooks screwed in the wall,


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

There is a company that makes a really nice rod holder that can be mounted on the wall vertically or horizontally or on the ceiling. The one I have holds 12 rods, they make one that holds 8 rods & used to sell for $20.00. The name of the company is Dubro (Google it) they used to advertise in Great Lakes Angler.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I used a two 2x4 8 footers and just put a 16 penny nail every 4 inches. Nail them about 4 foot apart standing them up and you'll hold plenty of rods just alternate the sides the reels are on.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a 1x4 piece of wood. Drill holes of various sizes in the middle spaced about 5" apart. Then take a circular saw and cut from one end to each hole. The just nail the wood flat to your 2x8 joists.
The rods will slide right in and "latch" in the holes.
You can make a 4', 10' whatever length you need to hold all your rods. Plus there are no nails or anything to damage your rodtips.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I just bought those Berkley Rod holders you can find them at Walmart they are $5.99 I think I bought 4 of them They hold 5 Rods and Reels a piece I just mounted them on the wall they hold them in there real nice and tight.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the ideas guys, I ended up making my own with an 8 foot 2 by 4 for the bottom half and a 1 by 4 for the top,post a picture of it when I get a chance.


----------

